# Nice



## Schwarzer Kater (Jan 9, 2003)

here is a link to the site. they have some kewl cars, plus you can see the complete transformation process for the A3 
>>> http://www.bilting.dk <<<

[Modified by Schwarzer Kater, 2:52 PM 1-9-2003]

[Modified by Schwarzer Kater, 2:53 PM 1-9-2003]


[Modified by Schwarzer Kater, 2:53 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Nice (Schwarzer Kater)*

What'd they do? Change it back!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sickvr6kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Nice (Schwarzer Kater)*

thats a bad ass ride man . lets see that gti in the garage


----------



## spaghetti_rules (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Nice (sickvr6kid)*

pheh. they made an ugly POS. and it looks like the gti in the garage caught the same disease that poor a3 has. i hope its cureable


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Nice (spaghetti_rules)*

i give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Nice (Schwarzer Kater)*

thats wanksta


----------

